# Critque my Nigi/Pygmy/Nubian Buck !Please!



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

After taking the pics, I read some comments on conformation. Now I think my pics won't be good.
Anyway, I'll post them and if they're not any good I'll take more.
Thank you for taking the time!!
Tasha


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

They don't seem to be showing up


----------



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

Argg, here we go.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Okay, I'll give it a try  Don't take what I say to heart though, I'm an amateur :lol:

Pros:
Good length of body
Good body capacity
Strong chine
Neck blends well into withers
Neck blends well into brisket
Good amount of brisket
Correct bite
Masculinity
Chest floor blends well into girth
Spring of rib blends well into rear barrel
Front legs appear to be straight

Cons:
Could stand more uphill
Steep rump
Hind legs look a bit posty
Neck could be longer


----------



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

Thank you Emma!
I'm trying to learn so it's all good. I was wondering about his 'uphillness' and his rump. Though he isn't standing strait.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Sometimes it levels out a bit when they are set up and pinched down, at least it does on my doe 
Glad to help 
But, if you wanted to show him as a dairy goat, you couldn't because he has horns, they would be a DQ, might be worth mentioning


----------



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

I should try that pinching thing. 
Yeh, I'm not showing, I was thinking maybe breeding? It's a little scary finding a buck, I feel like I'm playing Eye Spy with my eyes closed. Need to learn!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

The threads on here are great for learning!
The scorecards on the ADGA website are good for learning too 
http://adga.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=244:artshowscard&catid=87:cat-shows&Itemid=97


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, what I see is

*Cons:*
Looks like he might have some toe out in the rear legs
Topline dips a tiny bit
Looks like he needs more body width 
Chest floor could be blended better into the heart girth
Steep rump
Could use some more length of body
Point of shoulder is a bit prominent
Neck could blend a bit better into the brisket
Needs to stand a bit more uphill
Hips are higher than the withers

*Pros:*
Nice brisket extension
Nice rear leg angulation
Good thurls
Decent capacity
Decent amount of depth, but would like to see more
Maculine neck and head
Good straight front legs
Strong chine
Neck blends well into the withers
Seems to have a decent spring of rib
Length of rump
Strong pasturns
Neck is decent length, but I would like it to be longer
Pallet looks correct

That is as far as I can go without seeing front end and rear end pictures


----------



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

Great, thanks. Do you think he had too many problems to be a breeder? I have a mediocre herd and want to get better.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What are your goals for breeding?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, it depends on the does you have, he may improve the kids or be a downgrade, based on your does conformation.

I can tell you right now though, that he wont help level out the rumps in his offspring, and he wont add much body capacity or depth. But his topline is fairly good, his front end is decent, his legs appear to be fine. 

Just really depends on how bad or good your does are put together.


----------



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

I'm second guessing myself now. Probably a good thing....
My does are not amazing at all, I should probably find a better buck. There is a breeder near me with Nigerians, I like the look of 'Little Man' here:
http://www.oakhollowacres.com/littleman.html
He is from:
http://www.oakhollowacres.com/bucks.html
Though maybe I'm being blinded by his color. =P
What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Um. No, he's awesome, and looks like he's got very nice conformation!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He is very nice. Go with him. I would add him to my herd in a heart beat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Little Man all the way! Ten thousand times better, see if you can use him/buy him whichever


----------



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

Well that's that then! Thank you so much for your knowledgeable opinions!!! I'll see what I can do about Little Man. =)
He's probably beyond my price range but maybe I can borrow him.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

remember your buck is half the herd so start with a buck that is better than mediocre. the little man buck is awesome get him quick!!
the main problem with the buck you have is the back half. he is very steep in the rump. and i agree about his legs being posty. personally i would band him and sell him as a pet. i dont know where you are but i'm sure members on here would be able to find a more correct buck. if little man is out of your price range.


----------



## zimboleigh (May 18, 2012)

Thanks! I'll let you know. =)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I still disagree that his legs are posty, his legs are far from it. Posty legs are exactly like it sounds, straight up and down, like a post.

This goat has posty rear legs. There is a big difference between her legs and his legs.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I agree Lacie, didn't think his legs looked posty either.


----------

